# looking for bridge picture for asama maru, tatsuta maru or chichibu maru.



## 200328 (7 mo ago)

hello I am looking for bridge picture for asama maru, tatsuta maru or chichibu maru.


----------



## Ocean Liner Fanatic (3 mo ago)




----------



## Ocean Liner Fanatic (3 mo ago)

Ocean Liner Fanatic said:


> View attachment 694696


Asama maru


----------



## 200328 (7 mo ago)

Ocean Liner Fanatic said:


> Asama maru


thank you but i am looking for interior of the bridge.


----------

